
The Blind Men and the Elephant - collinmanderson
https://gettys.wordpress.com/2018/02/11/the-blind-men-and-the-elephant/
======
collinmanderson
"Here lies madness. Today, we often pay for much more bandwidth than needed
for our broadband connections just to reduce bufferbloat’s effects; most
applications are more sensitive to latency than bandwidth"

